# water sprite



## ReDmAn (Feb 24, 2003)

i just got some water sprite yesterday but today it's looking kinda dead it has no color. i'm just wondering how much light does it need? i think got a 20 watt bulb. how long should i leave my lights on for this plant to grow.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I haven't had much luck with water sprite in any tank smaller than 29gallons. In my larger tanks I have a variety of bulbs, leave them on for 12-14 hours a day, have peat in my filters and add "Leaf Zone" by Aquarium Pharmacueticals during each water change. My water sprite is growing like crazy now.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Add more lights. Water sprite doesn't need a ton of light but 20w is low.


----------



## ReDmAn (Feb 24, 2003)

what type of bulb should i get?


----------



## B_L_Z_BUB (Jan 26, 2004)

I was thinking of adding water sprite to my breeder tank and i was wondering if it can be floated or dose it need to be planted ?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I bought some and it froze solid in shipping, its starting to come back to life though.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

B_L_Z_BUB said:


> I was thinking of adding water sprite to my breeder tank and i was wondering if it can be floated or dose it need to be planted ?


 Water Sprite can float or be planted. I prefer letting it float.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

mine came planted, can i just remove it from it's basket and float it?


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

armac said:


> mine came planted, can i just remove it from it's basket and float it?


 You will need to be very careful if you really want to remove it from the little plastic pot. I would leave it in the pot as the sprite will continue to create smaller plants that will extend off the main plant and eventually seperate. Before long you will have a ton of water sprite and be looking to sell some of it.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

sorry, sort of a tangent on the subject...

if you float water sprite, does it get affected by powerheads? or is it ok for it to just spin around the corner


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

My sprite floats in the powerhead and overhanging filter streams. Sometimes they just clump up, but generally they float back to the surface. Rarely do they get sucked into the powerhead intake in my tanks.


----------

